# HomePod sur tvOS : ça bugue !?



## iBaby (21 Avril 2020)

Depuis que 13.4 est sorti pour HomePod, l’enceinte d’Apple est passée sur tvOS https://www.igen.fr/apple-tv/2020/0...u-homepod-est-maintenant-base-sur-tvos-114287

Ça a engendré chez moi plus de bugs qu’avant, ce qui n’est pas rien. Maintenant j’ai de fréquentes déconnexion de l’un des deux HomePod en lecture : la diffusion devient subitement mono. En lançant les radios, c’est systématique.

De plus Siri est plus dur de l’oreille qu’avant. Je dois lui répéter deux ou trois fois pour qu’il comprenne : “Lance France Culture”. Je n’articule pas beaucoup, mais c’est fatigant de l’entendre lancer France Bleu.

Sur les services de streaming : micro coupures, déconnexions l’une des enceintes.

Les HomePod se bloquent parfois sans raison après une requête.

Je n’ai pas changé de FAI, pas de box, aucun nouvel appareil connecté qui change cela. 

J’ai pensé aux débits réduits en raison du confinement, mais je n’y crois pas trop. 

Et vous ?


----------



## kvnsupreme (21 Avril 2020)

Bonjour parfois il, m’arrive la même chose en articulant correctement WIT FM radio il comprend Alouette radio parfois il, comprend très bien ou alors il, me dit souvent désolé je ne parviens pas à me connecter à internet


----------



## iBaby (21 Avril 2020)

kvnsupreme a dit:


> Bonjour parfois il, m’arrive la même chose en articulant correctement WIT FM radio il comprend Alouette radio parfois il, comprend très bien ou alors il, me dit souvent désolé je ne parviens pas à me connecter à internet



Merci. Chez moi ce n’est pas seulement parfois. Tout ce que je dis plus haut est mon pain quotidien.


----------



## kvnsupreme (21 Avril 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> Merci. Chez moi ce n’est pas seulement parfois. Tout ce que je dis plus haut est mon pain quotidien.


Peut-être une réinitialisation du HomePod as-tu essayé?


----------



## iBaby (21 Avril 2020)

Oui, dès que ça bugue trop c’est ce que je fais. C’est très facile. Depuis deux ans je les ai même réinstallés plusieurs fois. Mais leur réinitialisation suffit à chasser les bugs pour le reste de la journée, guère plus.


----------



## kvnsupreme (21 Avril 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> Oui, dès que ça bugue trop c’est ce que je fais. C’est très facile. Depuis deux ans je les ai même réinstallés plusieurs fois. Mais leur réinitialisation suffit à chasser les bugs pour le reste de la journée, guère plus.


OK je comprends plus qu’à attendre une nouvelle mise à jour pour espérer que tout fonctionne correctement


----------



## iBaby (21 Avril 2020)

D’ailleurs, j’étais en train de regarder un truc sur ma Livebox Sosh.
Vous savez pourquoi, lorsque je connecte mes iPhone, iPad et Mac en 5ghz, ils basculent des fois, sans prévenir, en 2ghz ? Des fois aussi, les HomePod le détectent et n’aiment pas trop ça. Là, les deux enceintes étaient en 5ghz avec Apple TV, et le reste en 2,4 GHz. J’ai jamais trop compris quelle était là bonne configuration avec tout ça, sachant que la Livebox 4 a un conflit connu avec les HomePod. Je suis en fibre.


----------



## kvnsupreme (21 Avril 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> D’ailleurs, j’étais en train de regarder un truc sur ma Livebox Sosh.
> Vous savez pourquoi, lorsque je connecte mes iPhone, iPad et Mac en 5ghz, ils basculent des fois, sans prévenir, en 2ghz ? Des fois aussi, les HomePod le détectent et n’aiment pas trop ça. Là, les deux enceintes étaient en 5ghz avec Apple TV, et le reste en 2,4 GHz. J’ai jamais trop compris quelle était là bonne configuration avec tout ça, sachant que la Livebox 4 a un conflit connu avec les HomePod. Je suis en fibre.


J’ai exactement le même constat cela bascule souvent entre les 2 je comprends  pas pourquoi


----------



## iBaby (22 Avril 2020)

J’oubliais un point important : le HomePod se déclenche parfois sans la commande “Dis Siri” et en plein silence. Et même en pleine nuit ! C’est arrivé deux fois que je sois réveillé par la musique assez forte à 2h du matin. Maintenant, je baisse le volume presque au minimum avant de l’éteindre, le soir. Je ne vois pas trop ce qui peut, dans le silence et de nuit, le réveiller. Je ne crois pas qu’un véhicule puisse tromper la reconnaissance de Siri, surtout que j’habite au quatrième et dernier étage. D’autres fois, c’est pendant la journée, sans sons ni paroles.


----------



## Lokan17 (25 Avril 2020)

Salut j’ai exactement le même problème depuis quelque temps . Des commandes qu’ils comprenait du premier coup comme éteindre les lumières , ba soit il me dit rien ou soit me dit son fameux « avec plaisir » sauf que rien en se passe je suis obligé de repeter pour qu’il le fasse .


----------



## Ganouche76 (1 Mai 2020)

Hello. nous aussi ça bug : "dis siri, mets Ouï FM"  "OK je lance la radio Ouï Fm" ... et rien ne se passe. tout fonctionnait très bien avant cette fameuse MAJ.
Nous parvenons à diffuser les radios uniquement en passant par l'iPhone en airplay... pas très pratique.
une solution est-elle dispo ?


----------



## iBaby (1 Mai 2020)

Ganouche76 a dit:


> Hello. nous aussi ça bug : "dis siri, mets Ouï FM" "OK je lance la radio Ouï Fm" ... et rien ne se passe. tout fonctionnait très bien avant cette fameuse MAJ.
> Nous parvenons à diffuser les radios uniquement en passant par l'iPhone en airplay... pas très pratique.
> une solution est-elle dispo ?



Ça aussi ça m’est arrivé. Ce n’est plus le cas. Je me demande si ce n’est pas côté serveurs d’Apple que ça coince parfois.


----------



## Zeshh (23 Novembre 2020)

Pour ma part j'ai un seul HomePod (le gros) 

J'ai surtout beaucoup de problème avec Airplay, il fonctionne quand il veut, apparait sur mon Mac ou iPhone quand il veut, quand j'écoute de la musique AirPlay plante et disparait au bout de généralement 2/3 musique, aujourd'hui je n'essaye même plus je passe directement sur le HomePod sans l'iPhone..

Je trouve ça aberrant de voir que Airplay n'a jamais fonctionné correctement pour personnes.. on dirait vraiment que Apple l'a laissé a l'état de 1.0 en beta et n'y touche plus...

C'est vraiment dommage ....


----------



## sebnutt (28 Septembre 2021)

Désormais, c'est avec tvOS 15.1 que les bugs de ce type arrivent sur les Homepod mini...


----------



## Icloud92 (28 Septembre 2021)

J'ai bien fait de revendre mon HomePod pour passé chez SONOS et depuis plus aucun soucis


----------



## sebnutt (29 Septembre 2021)

Perso, je me suis fais reprendre mes deux homepod mini chez Boulanger et j'ai pris une barre de son Bose basique, mais qui pour le coup fait vraiment bien le taf.


----------

